# lifts



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Any of you guys own your own lifts? I'm seriously thinkin about getting 1 of these.

http://www.niftylift.com/usa/products/track-drive-access-platforms/td42t-track-drive-access-platform


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would love to get one. I am thinking of renting one for a job this summer, very long side of a home about 30' tall. Or we are buying pump jacks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have to rent lifts all the time. $1,500 a month! I can get 1 of those Nifty Lifts for $45,000. There only 6,500 pounds and can be pulled on a trailer behind your truck. Unlike a JLG or Genie


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Think about the maintenance costs, storage, repairs, cost to transport to site, etc.
I use lifts often, but not every month. To me, the rental cost was very reasonable, and if it broke down, they brought out a new one fast. But if you can handle all that goes with ownership of one, and use it enough, it may be worth the cost. But with your numbers, it would take over 2 years just to recoup the purchase price. Just food for thought.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> We have to rent lifts all the time. $1,500 a month! I can get 1 of those Nifty Lifts for $45,000. There only 6,500 pounds and can be pulled on a trailer behind your truck. Unlike a JLG or Genie


I only checked on weekly rental $600 a week at our favorite place the big bad HD. I saw one there and it popped into my mind about the big side of this house we have coming up. 45k for the one you posted about seems like a good deal. Slightly out of my price range since we do residential repaints.

If we use pumps I will need or 5 pump set ups. I can borrow 2 with a 24' plank. I have wanted my own pumps for a couple years but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have thought about looking for a used towable lift to avoid needing delivery since all the other drivable lifts were too heavy to move. Too bad this one still needs a flatbed. If there was a way to tow it, even better.

We do not rent a lift often, but if we owned one we would use it in more situations for certain. One thing we did find is that you really want a 2 man bucket on the end for tools and stuff if you work on older homes. We did a large RRP job and having the festool vac and sanders in the bucket was great.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I have thought about looking for a used towable lift to avoid needing delivery since all the other drivable lifts were too heavy to move. Too bad this one still needs a flatbed. If there was a way to tow it, even better.
> 
> We do not rent a lift often, but if we owned one we would use it in more situations for certain. One thing we did find is that you really want a 2 man bucket on the end for tools and stuff if you work on older homes. We did a large RRP job and having the festool vac and sanders in the bucket was great.


It's on tracks just drive it to the job.:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

How are the tracks on concrete? That would be my only question and then if the answer was good, id buy one if I were you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Any of you guys own your own lifts? I'm seriously thinkin about getting 1 of these.
> 
> http://www.niftylift.com/usa/products/track-drive-access-platforms/td42t-track-drive-access-platform


I say go for it if you think it will make you money plus keep you safe.Skys the limit.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The benefit of owning one is that you'd use it more than if you had to pay for a rental. 

If it's fast and easy to setup I'd use it on every two story+ job. 

The increased production a lift brings dramatically helps offset the cost.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Does it drive from the bucket? We sometimes have Pettibones on site that are not drivable from the bucket. That is not nearly as helpful.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Here a different brand I rented last year. Similar rig except this one will fit through a 3-0 door. You can see the GLASS door I drove it in and out of. The rental company said it was safe to use on the marble floor but I used plywood anyways. Oh and this one is an easy $100k. Pretty sweet rigs.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

.....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Does it drive from the bucket? We sometimes have Pettibones on site that are not drivable from the bucket. That is not nearly as helpful.


We were on one job where we ended up with a bucket truck with NO controls in the bucket at all. That was a first, and even less helpful than a lift that you can't drive from the bucket.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The petit one was the same. Everything was from the ground. Boo.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The petit one was the same. Everything was from the ground. Boo.


The upside is that my son has known how to operate the controls for a bucket truck since he was 12.... I trusted him more than any of the other guys on the ground.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The closest I can offer any help Aaron is to mention I had a bucket truck. PWG brings up a point about maintenance. Hydraulic repair can be brutally expensive and I found out the hard way, only a handful of guys can do it correctly. Of course you already know the answer as to whether or not to buy one. Factor true cost of ownership and the amount of times you use one and what you add into a job when using a rental and see if the numbers pan out.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> We have to rent lifts all the time. $1,500 a month! I can get 1 of those Nifty Lifts for $45,000. There only 6,500 pounds and can be pulled on a trailer behind your truck. Unlike a JLG or Genie


 The problem with these kind of lift is that usually you can only fit one person in the bucket.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't speak for the type of lift you are planning on buying. I do own lifts. However they all have tires. And none are tow behind. I hire out the hauling but sometimes I wish I had my own truck and trailers. But by the time I buy a diesel truck big enough to haul and a trailer i probably got 50k to 60k for a rig to do one thing. Not worth it. I got a guy that handles my repairs and hauling. It's no easy task hauling that heavy stuff. Very risky stuff.
I don't own because its cheaper. But i like to think it makes me more competitive . Especially in hard times. I can temper my prices I charge for company owned lifts where the other guy has to put 3k to 7k in the bid. 
I also like the freedom it affords me. I don't have to hammer a job if its got an expensive rental lift on it. If it rains for a week I don't sweat it. If i am slammed I can float people around more without worries. Its nice. 
Repairs and maintenance can be a deal killer At times. But like anything its mostly the same things all the time. Hydralic hose leaks and hydralic cylinder leaks and kit replacments are 75% of what goes bad. Not much different than a packing kit on your spray rig. Except way bigger and more expensive. Rates are in the 100/hr range. And a less than honest guy will charge as many hours as he wants. But i bought used. Looks like your buying new and wont have problems for several years. 
Me and my right hand man are mechaniclly inclined and have learned to do a lot of repairs ourselves over time. I have made some honest connections and partnerships that ease the pain for repairs and mainntenace. I have gotten a lot of free pointers and quick fix tricks to from my guy. I have gotten lucky enough in that regard. But not without trial and error period. I have owned lifts for over ten years. 

ps You are in a good area for service and maintenance. These guys tend to be able to charge what they want. Because thier are not that many options. But I think your in a good market for service And you have an excellent cylinder rebuild company in clearwater/Tampa area that I have used. And our rebuild kits come from Hercules in clearwater too I believe.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> We have to rent lifts all the time. $1,500 a month! I can get 1 of those Nifty Lifts for $45,000. There only 6,500 pounds and can be pulled on a trailer behind your truck. Unlike a JLG or Genie


I tried to highlight "only 6500 lbs" . But I guess I dont know how to do it. LOL!

I just want to point out that even though that is a lot lighter than my 40' genie its still a lot of weight bro. Its like the weight of 2 cars. Not sure if you have ever pulled that much. Or what kind of vehicle you intend to use. Just saying its still a lot of weight. And more than I personally would want to pull with a 1 ton van or truck. I have hauled my small scissor lift on a trailer before and thats all i want to pull with a work van. And its less weight than that . Probably 5000. And I knew it was there believe me. It makes me nervous. Be carefull.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaron,

one other economic factor to consider - resale. Used equipment like this, if maintained well, can recoup a reasonable amount on your investment. 

I have neighbors that buy equipment for a season or three, use it, and sell it. The bottom line is it is a LOT cheaper than renting, plus the convenience and they are using it even when they may not have even rented.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes I need a pick, sometimes I need a scissor, sometimes I need a knuckle, sometimes a slim, sometimes a 4x4. Owning one would not benefit me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sometimes I need a pick, sometimes I need a scissor, sometimes I need a knuckle, sometimes a slim, sometimes a 4x4. Owning one would not benefit me.


Gabe, the solution is simple: get one of each.:jester:

Seriously, I get your point. If we were just doing the exteriors of commercial tilt-ups on level ground, it would be one thing, but slope, access, siding/wall type all come into play.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Every time I rent it's a 45 articulating. 3 story exteriors. Just starting 7 buildings on Monday literally 1 mile from the shop right on the gulf . We will have 6 - 10 guys there for 2 months. We seem to be the go to painting company for the large exterior homes. 40 footers are out all the time.
I was just thinking of the increased production,less fatigue for the guys, and as previously mentioned,if you have it you are going to use it more.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread should be an example and how pro's discuss a topic without the noobs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sometimes I need a pick,


Ok, now I've finally got to ask, because it's been bugging me forever. What the hell is a "pick"? Whatever it is, we don't refer to it as such in Chicago.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, now I've finally got to ask, because it's been bugging me forever. What the hell is a "pick"? Whatever it is, we don't refer to it as such in Chicago.


An aluminum plank or stage.. I'm under the impression that the term is more common in the East, but I'm sure someone will try to correct me.


http://www.nationalladder.com/Werner-Picks-and-Stages-s/1854.htm


Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, now I've finally got to ask, because it's been bugging me forever. What the hell is a "pick"? Whatever it is, we don't refer to it as such in Chicago.


Its just a straight boom with no knuckles.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its just a straight boom with no knuckles.


And there are, apparently, multiple definitions


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Every time I rent it's a 45 articulating. 3 story exteriors. Just starting 7 buildings on Monday literally 1 mile from the shop right on the gulf . We will have 6 - 10 guys there for 2 months. We seem to be the go to painting company for the large exterior homes. 40 footers are out all the time.
> I was just thinking of the increased production,less fatigue for the guys, and as previously mentioned,if you have it you are going to use it more.


I would think the opposite, if the lift goes out on a rental, I got a service man out there within the hour. If it is mine that can turn into days. However you would be buying new. Id ask about the service if it was to go out under warranty, what the wait time is


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've always referred to it as a cherry picker, or a straight lift. Couldn't take it anymore and had to ask.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gough said:


> And there are, apparently, multiple definitions


Typically called a cherry picker. Farmers who use a 3 leg ladder to pick fruits and trim. Trim trimmer use the picks for palm trees too. My grandparents are farmers, just a term I'm use too. Even the rental guys ask me what a pick is. Guess its my honky lingo.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Typically called a cherry picker. Farmers who use a 3 leg ladder to pick fruits and trim. Trim trimmer use the picks for palm trees too. My grandparents are farmers, just a term I'm use too. Even the rental guys ask me what a pick is. Guess its my honky lingo.


I thought maybe it was a regional term used in the other Inland Empire.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would think the opposite, if the lift goes out on a rental, I got a service man out there within the hour. If it is mine that can turn into days. However you would be buying new. Id ask about the service if it was to go out under warranty, what the wait time is


Wow...within the hour. Never seen that happen. Maybe sometime that day. If something happened to the 1 I own I would then just rent 1 while mine was down.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It happens...
Hope to see some pics of you in that thing


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> An aluminum plank or stage.. I'm under the impression that the term is more common in the East, but I'm sure someone will try to correct me.
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalladder.com/Werner-Picks-and-Stages-s/1854.htm
> ...


Some people around here do call planks picks and I always say you mean a plank?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It happens...
> Hope to see some pics of you in that thing


Not me buddy. I haven't slung paint in quite some time


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

To me a pick is a pick board or aluminum plank. A straight boom is a straight boom. There are lifts and cherry pickers(smaller 1 man)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Not me buddy. I haven't slung paint in quite some time


Awww, you gotta give it spin. I always got to play with new tows


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Some people around here do call planks picks and I always say you mean a plank?


That's what I was wondering also. I've always just called it a plank or walk board.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That's what I was wondering also. I've always just called it a plank or walk board.


a pick or a plank. never heard walk board though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> This thread should be an example and how pro's discuss a topic without the noobs.


Yup, we pros talk'n pick, noobs would be so confused by now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> a pick or a plank. never heard walk board though.


My old boss always refereed to the metal plank as a plank, wood planks he refereed to them as walking boards. We had a couple of guys that never worked in the construction field and they were confused when he would just ask for the planks or wood planks.


----------

